# Books and or downloads for patterns



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

ok so I pick up my scroll saw tomorrow. for those already doing it, do you have any recommendations on books or sites to download patterns? I have a few personal things in mind but beyond that id like to see whats out there already published to see if something sparks an idea or interest for me. yes i know i can do a google search and find many pics and such but imo they do me no good. if im gonna look at it i want the pattern, I guess im being pickey in that regard.


----------



## WayneMahler (May 17, 2012)

Dan
There are 2 sites to look into. Steve Good has a ton of free patterns on his site. And scrollsaw village has some good info also . There is other sites but these 2 are safe and free. Hope this helps. I have done patterns from both of them and enjoyed it tremendously.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

WayneMahler said:


> Dan
> There are 2 sites to look into. Steve Good has a ton of free patterns on his site. And scrollsaw village has some good info also . There is other sites but these 2 are safe and free. Hope this helps. I have done patterns from both of them and enjoyed it tremendously.


Wayne, thank you for pointing me in the right direction!


----------



## rjunique (Jul 21, 2012)

You can also make your own patterns by downloading a program called Paint.Net from Cnet.com. Then open a photo , then under the Image menu choose Flip Horizontal. Then, under Effects menu, choose Artistic - Pencil Sketch and then adjust the pencil size and range until you get the amount of detail you want. It works well for me.
PS
The program from Cnet.com is free.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

X2 on Steve Good's site, LOTs of info there. Patrick Speilman has some good books. Rick Hutcheson has a good site also Rick's Scrollsaw. I've bought quite a few books from Fox Chapel Publishing Scroll Saw. For blades try Mike's Workshop Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades. I like the Flying Dutchman blades, others have their own preference.
Have fun with the saw! What kind did you buy?


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Iceman567 said:


> X2 on Steve Good's site, LOTs of info there. Patrick Speilman has some good books. Rick Hutcheson has a good site also Rick's Scrollsaw. I've bought quite a few books from Fox Chapel Publishing Scroll Saw. For blades try Mike's Workshop Mike's Workshop selling Flying Dutchman brand fret and scrollsaw blades. I like the Flying Dutchman blades, others have their own preference.
> Have fun with the saw! What kind did you buy?


Ted, thank you for the suggestions. Unlike my bandsaw purchase I went with an "entry level" saw and picked up a new craftsman for $92. I saved about $20 because I purchased online instead of going to the store a mile away. I have never used a scroll saw before but I figured I would test the waters and if need be when this one dies then I will upgrade.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

L Town Graphics said:


> yes i know i can do a google search and find many pics and such but imo they do me no good. if im gonna look at it i want the pattern,


So? No prob. You do a search for free scrollsaw patterns. Should wind up with a ton of them.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

JOAT said:


> So? No prob. You do a search for free scrollsaw patterns. Should wind up with a ton of them.


Theo, based on the suggestions above I've found somethings for sure, I also searched around barnes and noble and found some books by Patrick Spielman (not sure if that's the correct spelling), I have one of his sign making books and he has several published scroll sawing books. I am sure somewhere down the road I will be ordering one or more of them.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

X3 on Steve Good's site; can't speak highly enough of Mike's Flying Dutchman blades.

Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board has lots of Scrollsaw advice and patterns, and another great bunch of woodworkers, of the scrolling persuasion.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Big Steve said:


> X3 on Steve Good's site; can't speak highly enough of Mike's Flying Dutchman blades.
> 
> Scroll Saw Woodworking & Crafts Message Board has lots of Scrollsaw advice and patterns, and another great bunch of woodworkers, of the scrolling persuasion.


I did find that site and have it book marked. one of these days ill register


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Dan, here's a few more links for some scroll saw sites.
Free Scroll Saw Patterns by Arpop free patterns.
Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine - the best source for original scroll saw and intarsia patterns
Intarsia by Garnet Hall - SawBird.com
SAW-Online.

Do you plan on doing some cut-out letters for your signs? Lots of possibilities there!


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Iceman567 said:


> Dan, here's a few more links for some scroll saw sites.
> Free Scroll Saw Patterns by Arpop free patterns.
> Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine - the best source for original scroll saw and intarsia patterns
> Intarsia by Garnet Hall - SawBird.com
> ...


Not just letters other sign graphics as well as multilayer designs. What I am really itching to try is cutting out letters with my table on a 45 to give them the prismic look (is that the right word?).


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

I have a book by Spielman & Valitchka. It has lots of patterns. You should try half.com they sell books cheap. I've bought router and other books there.


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

Iceman567 said:


> Dan, here's a few more links for some scroll saw sites.
> Free Scroll Saw Patterns by Arpop free patterns.
> Creative Woodworks and Crafts Magazine - the best source for original scroll saw and intarsia patterns
> Intarsia by Garnet Hall - SawBird.com
> ...


Ted after looking at many of these they remind me of a site I have used for making other graphics. Free Stencils - Printable Stencils. There are some unique designs there of several popular people and logos


----------



## L Town Graphics (May 24, 2012)

rjunique said:


> You can also make your own patterns by downloading a program called Paint.Net from Cnet.com. Then open a photo , then under the Image menu choose Flip Horizontal. Then, under Effects menu, choose Artistic - Pencil Sketch and then adjust the pencil size and range until you get the amount of detail you want. It works well for me.
> PS
> The program from Cnet.com is free.


Richard, I do plenty of my own designing on omega 4.0 which is the graphic design program I use with my vinyl printer and plotter. But I appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

argoknot said:


> I have a book by Spielman & Valitchka. It has lots of patterns. You should try half.com they sell books cheap. I've bought router and other books there.


Yep, the trick is, find the book you want. If you don't mind spending the $, you can buy from places like Barnes & Nobel, or new from Amazon, etc. But what I do is shop on-line, for used books. MUCH less expensive. Half.com is only one of a bunch of on-line sellers, I often check out several, and can often find a substantial savings that way. EvilBay is the last place I would look for a used book, prices are often good, but there are a LOT of people on there trying to make their mone off of shipping costs, and $20 is way too much to pay for shipping a book. 

I used to visit a nice used book store in Raleigh, NC, weekly, got books usually from about $3-$10. Then found on-line sellers, and found out I could sometimes get the same book the used bookstore was selling, for less even if you included shipping. And no gas money on-line. Some of those old used books I bought years ago for $5-6 each, are now listed at up to about $300. Amazing.
I do not buy new books anymore, unless I have to. Or they are Terry Pratchett books. :laugh:


----------



## mrmistake (Nov 5, 2013)

*Baltic Birch Plywood*

New to scrolling and wondering if anyone would know where to purchase 4 by 8 sheets of baltic Birch plywood (1/4 inch). Live in the Lehigh valley PA area 18031 The ply at HD is NG...period! Know where to purchase on line in small pieces but is expensive that way. Plenty of good lumber yards in this area but carry only hardwood
Thanks


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

True Baltic Birch plywood doesn't come in 4X8' size. True Baltic Birch plywood isually comes from Finland or Russia, is is only available in 5X5' sheets and it's metric, so don't expect it to have exact inch sizes. It's made to metric dimensions, but it's beautiful void free plywood of very high quality. Other plywood sources have similar appearing products in 4X8 size and these can look similar in lamination count and thickness, but frequently they are of much lower quality with varying thickness and internal voids in the laminations. Most of this 4X8' size seems to be coming from China. I've even hit metal pieces of machine parts embeded in some of the Chinese plywood, so I now avoid using it as much as possible. It really hurts to ruin a $120 saw blade while cutting it, not to mention the fire hazards involved from the sparks getting into the dust collector, or the chance of flying pieces of metal and wood hitting someone nearby. I've grown to hate this low quality Chinese plywood and avoid it if at all possible. My local supplier has heard my complaints and doesn't send me any more but I sometimes must buy from other sources who will sometimes try to slip me some. Birch plywood from Canada comes in 4X8' sizes and is much better quality, but I don't see much of it here.

Charley


----------



## Robh22 (Oct 26, 2014)

I have to agree, Steve Good has a GREAT website with a TON of patterns. Check him out for sure. Also, for patterns that cost, give Shelia Landry's site a try. Her patterns are inexpensive, you download them almost right away and if you have any questions she is very very quick to reply with any help or advice you may need.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

When just getting started scroll sawing, take a look through children's coloring books. Some have some very interesting line drawings that are easily cut on a scroll saw.

Rubber cement from the stationery store makes a good glue for attaching the pattern to the wood. It holds the paper on the wood much better than many of the special scroll saw pattern glues on the market and mineral spirits removes it easily. 


If you print your drawings from the computer and you have a laser printer, printing the image as a "mirror image" will allow you to then apply the image direct to the wood by ironing it on with a household iron set to about 250 degrees. The heat will transfer the heat sensitive ink from the paper to the wood. In lieu of a laser printer, you can photo copy a mirrored image that was printed on an inkjet printer and then make a photocopy of it. The photocopy can be ironed onto the wood the same way.

Charley


----------



## 318tigerguy (Nov 10, 2014)

Your headed in the right direction, but, you do need to get into making your own patterns. Inkscape is a free drawing program and has a learning curve, but, if you take a couple days and learn the basics you'll use it regularly. Taking a picture and manipulating it in photo shop can create some interesting things and don't overlook simple things like coloring books and such. Jim


----------



## GusGustin (Sep 9, 2018)

I'm sooooo glad I found this thread !!! Great information here ... THANKS!!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I haven't seen anything from Don (L Town Graphics) for a long time either(?).
He did/does nice stuff.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

There's so much information on this Forum that slips into the past. That's the value of Search.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can find out if a member is still on the forum by going to his/her profile and clicking on Statistics. That will show what they've posted, which threads they started, and the last date and time of activity here. If they are on the forum right now it will tell you what they are looking at (as in you Tom checking the woman's hands thread at 9:55. That almost seems like an invasion of privacy but it's all there.


----------

